# IH oil filter



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a IH 384 tractor and a quick internet search says that it has a BD154 IH engine in it. I know it is 30 plus years past it's prime for finding parts etc but thought I would ask. Does anyone know where one would find parts to convert the engine oil filter to a spin on type? Always talked about doing it but it never happened and now that the tractor isn't used as much and the oil changes are less frequent it's not something I'm going to pay high dollar for, but it would be nice to have.

International Harvester BD154


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

quick search found this

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FHK4401-Spin-On-Oil-Filter-Conversion-Kit-International-IH-B275-B414-434-Tractor-/382012803583

Says its in Australia, shipping might be steep.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

BTW: The seller listed above says they don't ship to the US.

Not sure if some of these are for your particular engine.

Parts for International Harvester 384 Tractor

https://www.tractorjoe.com/parts/mt/tractor/b/international-harvester/m/384/

I crossed over some numbers and supposedly this is it, again not sure it's for your engine.

https://www.napaonline.com/en/p/FIL1302?interchange=1

384 Parts

http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/cgi-bin/store/model_parts.cgi?SearchArea=Farmall&&md=384&cat=Oil%20System&r=mcats

Conversion to spin on.

http://www.batescorp.com/cart/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=44323

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/case-ih/310856-ih-384-spin-filter-adapter.html


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like Bates Corp. has a toll free number in the link Grateful listed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks guys, looks like I have a phone call or two to make.


----------

